# Bury Me by the Sea



## Bobw235 (Sep 14, 2016)

Going through photos from last year's vacation and did some work on this one. I can think of worse places to spend my eternal rest. This is an old cemetery on the coast of St. Ives.


----------



## Carla (Sep 14, 2016)

Old cemeteries can be interesting. We have several in the area, in fact one was in back of a house I rented. An old Dunkard cemetery. Did you look at any of the dates? Lot of children died young years ago. Not uncommon for mothers to die in childbirth. Just think, no antibiotics so infections were deadly too.  Don't you think that place is a bit close to the water?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Beautiful, Bob.  I love old churches and cemeteries.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Carla said:


> Don't you think that place is a bit close to the water?



It's actually on a very steep hill, so while the view is great there's no danger from storms coming in off the ocean. Just a lovely spot.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2016)

Waverley Cemetery, Sydney, is another picturesque cemetery on the coast line


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Waverley Cemetery, Sydney, is another picturesque cemetery on the coast line



What a beautiful spot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Beautiful, Warri!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

A graveyard at St Mary's Church, Whitby, Yorkshire

View attachment 32049


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2016)

I love visiting old cemeteries.

This one on Norfolk Island goes back to the days of the second penal colony and has headstones for everyone - soldiers, family and convicts alike.




Here is the headstone of one of the convicts


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Warri, I love wandering around old graveyards and reading the headstones.  Frustrating that the oldest and most interesting are not readable any more.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2016)

Said to date to 1004, the church of St.John overlooks Gardenstown in Aberdeenshire.   It celebrates the defeat of Danish invaders and at one time the walls were decorated with Danish skulls. 







Another interesting grave that I learned about in N.Ireland is the private burial place of James Chaine.  He was a politician and responsible for introducing  a sea crossing between N.Ireland and Scotland - one which still operated today.

He is buried standing upright, gold watch in hand and wearing a top hat, looking out to sea.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 15, 2016)

These are wonderful photos! I hope you'll all post more. I hope we all get a resting place near the sea. Personally, I've directed that my ashes be spread on specific bodies of water and I like hoping that wish will be carried out.



Ameriscot said:


> Frustrating that the oldest and most interesting are not readable any more.


I know in some places, local historical societies catalog the gravestones into databases that might even be available online, or if not at least in paper form. It's not the same though as walking through and reading them. I agree, Ameriscot, it's a nice way to spend some time.



Capt Lightning said:


> He is buried standing upright, gold watch in hand and wearing a top hat, looking out to sea.



I'd say someone had a great sense of humor.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Said to date to 1004, the church of St.John overlooks Gardenstown in Aberdeenshire.   It celebrates the defeat of Danish invaders and at one time the walls were decorated with Danish skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How funny!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Not a headstone, but the plaque in London showing where Scotland's hero was executed:

View attachment 32054

On the Isle of Iona there are unreadable headstones but they are the Viking and Scottish kings from the middle ages.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

On a visit to the Vatican we went into the crypt where popes and others are buried.  Photos were not allowed, however, when I saw the tomb of 'Bonnie Prince Charlie' and others in the Stuart family, I hate to get a quick shot.

View attachment 32055


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Edinburgh Castle:

View attachment 32056


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

One more.  Grave of William Butler Yeats in Sligo, Ireland.

View attachment 32057


----------



## Lon (Sep 15, 2016)

Very nice----My ashes will be scattered in San Francisco Bay near the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2016)

A contemporary account of James Chaine's  funeral  states that his coffin was placed not upright, but at an angle of 55 degrees.  It also reports that the coffin was made from "Greenheart" - the timber used for making the piers at the harbour. 

"_Greenheart is rated as very durable, and is also resistant to most  insect attacks. It’s also considered to be one of the best-suited woods  for use in marine environments, and has good weathering characteristics._" 

 The location of the burial place was described as "_commanding a magnificent seascape_".


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Lon said:


> Very nice----My ashes will be scattered in San Francisco Bay near the Golden Gate Bridge



My former boyfriend's dad was born and raised in SF and his ashes were scattered near the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------

